
Ask HN: Can I make you an admin dashboard for your side project? - groundpepper
I&#x27;m working on a service for making&#x2F;hosting simple admin web dashboards. I&#x27;d love beta testers. If I can help myself out by helping you out, I&#x27;d be very appreciative. Leave a comment, or my email is in my bio!<p>Edit: added admin
======
verdverm
There are tons of dashboards and side projects, can you be more precise?

~~~
groundpepper
My software/service makes a web dashboard from a single crontab-like config
file which contains scripts to run at scheduled times (whose output is
displayed on the dashboard), scripts to be run manually with any arguments
(converted to forms that be filled and executed on the dashboard), and
dashboard display info for all of them. So, a generic but simple admin
dashboard for any project which could use that and is open to experimenting
with something new (hence side-project).

I'm reaching out to everyone who's commented here, thanks all.

------
hemmert
I would love to have one for mine,

www.escape-team.com

(a printable escape room), especially for its growing base of user-created
missions!

Fabian

~~~
groundpepper
Sorry I've clarified in my OP that this is for making admin dashboards, are
you still interested?

------
andrefuchs
I'm happy to help beta testing.

------
brirec
Hi, please let me know. I would also like to learn about this sort of thing
myself.

------
mmusc
Can you post some examples? What do these dashboards look like?

------
cameronbrown
What kind of dashboards - monitoring, business intelligence?

